# Do blue nose pits have more health problems??



## infiniti12 (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a 8 month old blue nose that always seems to have something wrong with her. I have problems with her all the time with diarrhea, I dont switch her food, it just comes up out of the blue. Does anyone else that owns a blue have this problem? 
She also gets parasites easily, she has had parvo, coccidia, and giardia.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

sometimes they can. alot of BYB are breedin just for color and that is what makes health problems. but what kind of food do u feed. my boy is on Acana grain free and even my foster is on grain free from the rescue group, they both are blue.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Blue is a dilute of black, much like an albino, they lack pigment in theirs skin and coats. As said above when breeding for color and not health you will run into problems. Breeding a blue dog to another blue dog is doubling up on those genes that cause the dilution and that's where you can run into problems. Most often times if the lineage is all blue dogs you'll see some form of problem wether its a food or environmental allergy. You may want to try switching him over to a grain free kibble and see if maybe that will help.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

as already mentioned, allergies can be more common in blues because of the undisciplined breeding behind them.
but as far as parvo, coccidia, and giardia... those are not conditions related to the color of your dog. sounds like your home is contaminated with several bugs or a bad water source. OR you allow her to socialize with other dogs that are infected.
you need to treat her and also decontaminate everything.


----------

